# Foley Cath inducing labor



## lindab (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a midwife that is going to induce labor by using a foley cath, then another provider is going to deliver, any suggestions on how to code the induction?


----------



## preserene (Jan 26, 2011)

Induced labor: *If failed,* assign code for the method of induction which failed ,for eg drugs or mechanical ( foleys catheter induction is called induction with "Bouggie' which is a type of mechanical induction).
For induction with drug: 659.10,659.11,659.13
Induction  Mechanical....659.00, 659.01, 65903.

*If successful* ,assign a code to relate/indicate the reason for the induction.
Next, whether the bouggie( foley's) is introduced by the midwife or doctor, the doctor who conducts the delivery gets score.
 Hope this helps.


----------

